
“The screen on my Galaxy Fold is completely broken, unusable just two days in” - okket
https://twitter.com/markgurman/status/1118574467255418880
======
jrace
[https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/bendgate-2-0-samsung...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/04/bendgate-2-0-samsungs-2000-foldable-
phone-is-already-breaking/)

